# races this fri at park laner fri april 27 at 7 pm



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

there r races this fri april 27 at 7 pm both tjet races and afx with 1985 to present nascar bodys ty see u there.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Zoom you go......right into the wall!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll be there, my AFX car may not it just got thrown against a basement wall.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed, You got that on video. LOL. Just kidding, I feel your pain. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> there r races this fri april 27 at 7 pm both tjet races and afx with 1985 to present nascar bodys ty see u there.


Where is this park laner you speak of ?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Darrell found an extra 'r' and had to put it somewhere.......


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got my slot box in my car just in case I don't have to work Sat.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be there. Snagged some cars from Pat tonight so I think im set for all 3 classes.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have at boys, see you guys at the Jungle on Sunday. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Had a great time, lots of fun racing with you guys. Just on a side note did the track feel slick tonight, it might be me. See you guys in couple weeks.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

How about some pics H27?... Let's see the cars you guys race. Everything is better with pictures.


----------

